# Remote control code for Panasonic??



## Royalflush (Nov 6, 2003)

Does anyone have a fully working code to program the VM Tivo remote for a Panasonic Viera TX-L32D25BA??

I have it all working with the exception of the Text button which should be able to scroll through the TV inputs, when I press it the menu appears but it is not possible to scroll through the different inputs.

I have tried all the documented codes and had no success.


----------

